# Wheel Hop= BAAAAD....



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Or so Ive heard, but my question is....What exactly does wheel hop break? And how obvious is it?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wheel hop is a pretty serious issue to be aware of in any RWD car. 

To start, this can happen either on hard shifts at WOT, burnouts and such, and basically anything that might cause the loss of traction. When this happens, you will feel like your on a very bumpy roller coaster, VERY bumpy. What happens is the car can't gain 100% traction, but also it cant completely spin tires, so you gain, and you lose, gain and lose, gain and loose, until soon enough you lose your differential.  Hope I did'nt scare ya.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Most common breakage from this is the axle or the stub in the center section of the rear.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

if you take your goat to the track more than one or two times, you need to prevent wheel hop or it will cost you mucho $$$. Or you can buy 100 dollar dag bags and save some money. wheel hop= bad days to follow


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

OMG that is scary....So axle's and diff's will break? Yikes O.O


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, so if you feel the rear wheels hopping when doing burnouts, let up on the gas, let the tires catch, then lay back into her!


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Well last night the ground was wet...I was rolling and punched it in first. She wheel hopped mildly and I THOUGHT I heard a clunk in the rear. I have been driving since and dont feel that anything is wrong but I knew wheel hop was bad and it scared me. If I did break something...would I know after driving her?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Having some wheel hop doesn't meen it WILL break, it just meens it CAN break. If it was broke, you'd know it.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Whew...thanks for putting my mind at ease. These muscle cars are a WHOLE different realm then the FWD tuners Ive been driving for the past 4 years.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

if you feel bad hop get out of it immediately if not sooner. it can also break drive shafts. don't ask me how i know...


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

If you feel mild to moderate wheel hop is it okay to stay on it? Or should you let off at any sign of hop?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

that's somewhat subjective but think of it this way. when you hop you're snapping the breaking force which is more powerful than a steady pull.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

WanaGTO said:


> If you feel mild to moderate wheel hop is it okay to stay on it? Or should you let off at any sign of hop?


Mild or moderate, if its around for even a second just let off the gas. Fixing these problems are each very expensive.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

that really sucks because she likes to hop just a little when I shift to second hard. Now, I'm going to have to be easy on the power shifts


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

WanaGTO said:


> that really sucks because she likes to hop just a little when I shift to second hard. Now, I'm going to have to be easy on the power shifts


get some good springs and a set of rear subframe bushes followed by shocks if you can. you'll see an immediate improvement. i got energy suspension subframe bushes and koni shocks and have been happy with those. the hop is a funny thing. some people don't hardly get it and some have it really bad. each car seems to have it's own personality. the stuff i listed above is the first of the steps. that may be all you need....it also may need more.


----------



## somethingelse (Dec 1, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> if you feel bad hop get out of it immediately if not sooner. it can also break drive shafts. don't ask me how i know...



:agree ... as well as axle shafts, which when failing on the inboard side, then lead to carrier bearing damage...but how cool are two PBM GTO's side-by-side leaving 50ft. black marks? Billet CV housings on the BMR will hopefully help that.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for using our products. Our billet stubs and our axle shafts are made from 300M billet steel and can withstand 1000 + hp. We offer several parts that will increase the performance of your GTO. I will post a link to our site. If you have any questions about these or any of our products please give me a call.

BMR Fabrication Inc.


----------



## collins (Mar 24, 2007)

WanaGTO said:


> OMG that is scary....So axle's and diff's will break? Yikes O.O


yes. go ahead... ask me how i know...

better yet, looka dis!


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello, adding a set of drag bags also helps eliminate the wheel hop issues. If your going to race the car investing in a good set of stub axles and cv's is always good insurance. If you ever have any questions feel free to give me a call.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Dennis, those DBs look the same as what I have in my `65 to stop it from squatting so hard under acceleration. Has anyone tried your DB kit in a classic GTO? Or do you sell them for the classics?
Thanks.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Hey Dennis, those DBs look the same as what I have in my `65 to stop it from squatting so hard under acceleration. Has anyone tried your DB kit in a classic GTO? Or do you sell them for the classics?
> Thanks.


Hello, they basically serve the same purpose. We only carry them for the 04-06 gto. They do stop the wheel hop in the newer gto. We do offer some parts for the older gto's. Front a arms, rear control arms, sway bars, and lowering springs. If you get a cahnce take a look at what we have to offer and if you have any questions please let me know.

BMR Fabrication Inc.


----------



## mananswers (Dec 28, 2010)

i have the same thing in my 04 m6 gto. but i am about to reaplace all my suspension and i hope it fixes it. i am buying front 0mm drop pedders, rear 1.5in raise drag springs, drag bags, and front and rear koni shocks


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

B-ville Goat said:


> Most common breakage from this is the axle or the stub in the center section of the rear.



I've been breaking Axles, gone through 2 so far (of course i'm buying used replacements off Ebay :willy: ) Also bent my stock driveshaft when i broke my last axle. Virbates like crazy at the 45 MPH range. 

My soultion is the anti wheel hop Axles, one is bigger then the other (something about harmonics?) and now i'm picking up a new carbon fiber driveshaft. i probly don't need it, but, i don't want to have to upgrade again later.


----------

